# Sound but no display: 22CV1000 Toshiba LCD TV/DVD combo



## StacyKats (Oct 25, 2011)

I am having problems with my 22CV1000 Toshiba LCD TV/DVD combo!

When I turn the tv on, it sounds like it is trying to read a DVD. The display appears for second, but then goes black. I still have sound, just no display. 

The Toshiba help line told me to unplug and replug the tv - but that did not help.

I would really appreciate your advice!


----------

